# Perforated vs non perforated tart rings



## Khim (Jul 4, 2018)

What is the difference between perforated and non perforated tart rings? What is their benefit or it's just the look is different?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

They said the perforation is supposed to make the dough cling to the ring better resulting in a finished product with better shape and colour.

From my experience, I don't see that much of a difference other than having to pay more money and getting less metal.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The perforations are there to supposedly help the bottoms bake more evenly. 
I find them useless.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

i have never seen them being used, or used them in my own baking from shortcrust, sweet paste, puff and breadmaking. So perhaps i cannot speak to their advantages, however i have found ways to achieve any and all of the things they claim to provide

using a Rational oven renders them further obsolete


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

chefross said:


> The perforations are there to supposedly help the bottoms bake more evenly.
> I find them useless.


Tart rings have no bottoms. You usually put them on a sheet pan lined with parchment paper or Silpat.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Ah, but not all do PatPat...
in fact I also have pans with round metal inserts that fit into the bottoms.


----------



## NotDelia (Jan 9, 2019)

I considered buying one of these perforated rings and therefore read loads of reviews about them.

Apparently their advantage is that the pastry will be crisper and you'll have no more soggy bottoms. However, several people complained that their pastry seeped into the holes and stuck to the rings.

In the end I decided not to purchase one on the basis that if you make the pastry properly in the first place you won't get a soggy bottom, so there's no advantage to the perforations.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Imho perforations have never made a difference in the outcome of my tart crusts. Do a search on my user name for threads involving tart crusts. You'll learn something. (EDIT) Blind baking is followed by filling the baked dough and it's then bake some more.


----------

